# Kenlee's ceiling beam kit for J-2



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I just recieved our friend Kenlee's ceiling beam kit For the Moebius Jupiter Two:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have already started with the installation on my Jupiter Two and I got to say Mr Kenlee did an excellent job! He saved me a lot of trouble scratch-building my own. It makes a world of difference when viewed through the main viewport/airlock Etc....
Smart directions, Nicely Packed, Fast service!

I got to say, I don't know why the beams aren't on the Model already(Yes I know , the upper deck is based on the Third Season..Etc,..)However for TWO and a Half seasons the beams are there...and they do make a difference!!
Again Awesome Product I recommend!

I'll post pics soon in "My Moebius Jupiter Two" Build Thread!

An excellent addition to an already excellent Model:thumbsup:


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got my kit today, and I felt like gushing about it too, but you've already hit all the points! Photographic instructions, too. That kenlee's a class act.
I'm looking forward to seeing how your build goes with it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Where can you get this?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Links and photos please!

.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Richard Baker said:


> Links and photos please!
> 
> .


Here you go guys!!! 


The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd almost forgotten about this. I did get the PM, but forgot to respond. I just sent my PayPal money order so I can get a set of the ceiling beams. I don't have them yet, but I do agree that when looking inside the main viewport, it would look a lot better!

Bryan


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> I'd almost forgotten about this. I did get the PM, but forgot to respond. I just sent my PayPal money order so I can get a set of the ceiling beams. I don't have them yet, but I do agree that when looking inside the main viewport, it would look a lot better!
> 
> Bryan


Not to go too overboard on this, But Yes indeed it does! It really gives the effect of the full scale set now!!!

The only drawback I see is to the guys who want to Play with their action Figures inside and remove the top every five minutes for 'Interior Viewing"(I know I tried with my Figures lol)!

But fully lit inside..very cool


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

How much are these?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

beatlepaul said:


> Here you go guys!!!
> 
> 
> The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


The eMail link is useful to order with, but I do not yet own a kit so that would premature. I just would like to see what everyone is talking about- I need to eMail just to see the pictures or could something be posted in this thread?

.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> How much are these?


$30.00 including shipping per kit.

Bryan


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I just ordered mine. I had planed on scratch building the beams but this is much easier. I have yet to start my JP II model but am trying to get all my ducks in a row. Between the lighting kits, Brass details here and there...wow this model has to be close to $250.00 now if not more. It all adds up quickly.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Pictures?


Check the link in this post for partial assembly instructions with pics:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3375133&postcount=330

Bryan


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

lightable/hollow for lights to be added if wanted ?


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*beam kit*

man i`am very impressed with this add on kit good work Klee.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> lightable/hollow for lights to be added if wanted ?


It didn't sound like they are hollow, I just ordered a set for my second build so
I'll let you know when I get them.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Where can you get this at?


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

When assembly is complete, must the beams be permanently glued to the supports, or may they be removed for easier viewing?

Jeff


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

beatlepaul said:


> Here you go guys!!!
> 
> 
> The ceiling beam kits are ready to ship, I have PM'd and e-mailed everyone who was interested. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested.


Were there supposed to be photos in this post? Cause they aren't there.

Anyway- yeah I'd like to see some pics and details. The link provided downloaded a rather small image that is hard to read and doesn't show all that much.

Sean


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow great service just got my beams in the mail today. Thanks a bunch. Can't wait to use them. The JP II would not be complete in my eyes with out the beams.

Jim


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very fast delivery! 

I just got my set of beams in the mail today. I love the color pics and glossy paper that the instructions came on! This is a very clever kit indeed and I'm sure that it will look great when all is said and done.

Looking forward to incorporating this into the interior assembly once I get to that stage.

Bryan


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Were there supposed to be photos in this post? Cause they aren't there.
> 
> Anyway- yeah I'd like to see some pics and details. The link provided downloaded a rather small image that is hard to read and doesn't show all that much.
> 
> Sean


If you look toward the end of the "My Jupiter 2 has landed" thread there are several posts with with pictures, or you can e-mail me and I will gladly send some pics to you. 
[email protected]


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

NTRPRZ said:


> When assembly is complete, must the beams be permanently glued to the supports, or may they be removed for easier viewing?
> 
> Jeff


They are designed to be glued to the kit parts, but with a little modification they probably could be made to be removable.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Richard Baker said:


> Links and photos please!
> 
> .


There are photos listed on the "my Jupiter 2 has landed" thread or if you e-mail me I will gladly provide some pictures.

[email protected]


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

robiwon said:


> Pictures?


If you e-mail me, I will gladly send pictures or you can see them at the end of the "My Jupiter 2 has landed" thread.

[email protected]


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

skinnyonce said:


> lightable/hollow for lights to be added if wanted ?


The beams are hollow styrene, so lighting is a possibility.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the glowing reviews, I really appreciate that.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

kenlee said:


> If you look toward the end of the "My Jupiter 2 has landed" thread there are several posts with with pictures[/email]


No idea where that would be. Maybe providing a link to the thread, or just posting pictures here, would be helpful.

Sean


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SpaceCrawler said:


> No idea where that would be. Maybe providing a link to the thread, or just posting pictures here, would be helpful.
> 
> Sean


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275695

Try this link, Click "last" at the top in the banner for the page numbers and scroll back through the pages from there. There are several posts with info and pictures about the ceiling beam kit. Starting around page 14 there are photos of my own jupiter 2 build up with info on the modifications I made to it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kenlee said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=275695
> 
> Try this link, Click "last" at the top in the banner for the page numbers and scroll back through the pages from there. There are several posts with info and pictures about the ceiling beam kit. Starting around page 14 there are photos of my own jupiter 2 build up with info on the modifications I made to it.


Page 19, post 283 shows the prototype beam kit in place in my Jupiter 2, pages 21 and 22, posts 307 and 330 shows the actual kit parts.

Pages 20 & 21, posts 300 & 301 shows the easy modifications to make the landing gear removable.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Where can you get this at?


E-mail me at [email protected] and I will give you all the details.


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

Got the kit this weekend. Wow Ken, you sure put alot of work into this thing, with the color instructions and the extra parts. Kudos!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

steviesteve said:


> Got the kit this weekend. Wow Ken, you sure put alot of work into this thing, with the color instructions and the extra parts. Kudos!


Thanks, having bought garage kits in the past I know that there is nothing more frustrating than getting something with poor instructions, broken parts or missing parts so I went the extra mile with this.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kenlee said:


> Page 19, post 283 shows the prototype beam kit in place in my Jupiter 2, pages 21 and 22, posts 307 and 330 shows the actual kit parts.
> 
> Pages 20 & 21, posts 300 & 301 shows the easy modifications to make the landing gear removable.


I have also added some pics to my photo album. Click on the photo album link under the hobby talk logo at the top of this page and use my member name to search for the photos, hope this helps!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Were there supposed to be photos in this post? Cause they aren't there.
> 
> Anyway- yeah I'd like to see some pics and details. The link provided downloaded a rather small image that is hard to read and doesn't show all that much.
> 
> Sean


Here is a page from my instruction sheet, a better resolution than posted before. Also, a picture of the parts in the kit.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Just received mine today. Beautiful work!

Jeff


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Just received my kit today, thanks Ken for a fantastic, professional job. Very impressed. 
Now all I need to do is to work out the lighting if I can, but that is for another day.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I just got mine - and I'm truly impressed with the workmanship, and some of the best instructions I've ever seen. Ken really went out of his way to help his fellow modellers!!!

Thanks Ken!

Best regards,
George


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ken,
I'm really pleased with these; the craftsmanship is very crisp and user-friendly, and the full color instructions on slick magazine-stock paper was very impressive, too!
When I disassemble the freezing tubes to add Drews' Robinson figures, I'll be adding these (probably around October).
Many thanks!
-Peter


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Kenlee

I received my kit here in Brazil yesterday.

Great, detailed and very well finished job.

Thanks a lot. It worth each cent. :thumbsup:

Hey everyone, I highly recomend it.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

recieved my kits and let me say they are fantastic.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I will be requesting a kit soon. Just need to wait a bit as money is tight right now.


----------



## dtssyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Kit arrived today.
It is a fantastic kit and includes awesome directions.

I agree with all others... 
Highly recommended.


----------

